# dragging ... different color sparks??



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

right now im using lawnmower blades lol....i have them bolted on and bent and they spark pretty good now that ive worn them so they lay flatter on the pavement...but im wondering if there is any metals that spark in any different colors??...these are pretty yellow but not all that bright....ive heard titanium is good but i havent had any exp with it...and anyone ever tried copper?? 



Last edited by enough_talkin at Dec 30 2003, 08:33 AM


----------



## bumpn_gt (May 29, 2003)

Titanium throws white sparks.......ALL over the place........I wouldn't use copper, but more power to you if you did.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

titanium is the shit when it comes to throw sparks! you'll need someone to cut it for you tho...


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

how fast does the titanium typically wear down...and how expensive is it typically


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 30 2003, 11:04 AM
> *how fast does the titanium typically wear down...and how expensive is it typically*


 Titanium......

Drag blocks are actually manufactured for this and bolt on your ride, when they wear down, buy more......check on E-bay. I think a set goes for around $50

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 30 2003, 06:04 PM
> *how fast does the titanium typically wear down...and how expensive is it typically*


 it's really expensive and holds up pretty good...


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

I always thought about bolting a trailer hitch ball upside down to your frame. Dont know if it would spark a lot or not, but it would be cheap, and easy to replace.  :biggrin:


----------



## TUXNUTZ (May 26, 2003)

i just bolted a 30 inch 2x2 stock across the rear cross memeber area it dosent hit when fully laid out on 4s but with the back down n the front up its railz hard as fuck..... so when i drag full frame on 4s i get a shower, then tap the front up and it gives off a diffrent hue to end the show... sweeeetttt plus its like 8 bux and i replace it when it dont hit no more


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Titanium is the shit, don't try and waste time & money on other bullshit....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 30 2003, 12:17 PM
> *Titanium is the shit, don't try and waste time & money on other bullshit....*


----------



## Skuce2 (Dec 16, 2003)

I wonder how a block of Aluminum and Magnesium would be...if they don't melt down your car/truck in the mean time :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2003)

Since price is an issue, why don't you get fish string and tie 10 soda cans, and drag the shit out of them. First thing I would do is change that Avator :uh:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 30 2003, 12:39 PM
> *Since price is an issue, why don't you get fish string and tie 10 soda cans, and drag the shit out of them. First thing I would do is change that Avator :uh:*


  Don't use fish string, the brake cables are better, and I like to mix in a few beer cans.


----------



## astrolade (Oct 28, 2003)

Titanium kicks ass.Dont bother with expensive blocks though. Go to a swap meet and get used race titanium valves from an engne. Cheep and lots of em. The drag blocks are good for about 40 good drags . Used up 4 blocks in one weekend at slamfest in tampa


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

how much are the blocks and where would u be able to find them ??????


----------



## LowLIfeVW (Dec 23, 2003)

galvanized metal throws a rainbow of sparks


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by astrolade_@Dec 30 2003, 01:58 PM
> *Titanium kicks ass.Dont bother with expensive blocks though. Go to a swap meet and get used race titanium valves from an engne. Cheep and lots of em. The drag blocks are good for about 40 good drags . Used up 4 blocks in one weekend at slamfest in tampa*


 I think you are all talk.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Titanium is the best. You could use magnesium, but it would glow red hot for a week and you'd probably burn the car up. :cheesy:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 30 2003, 02:39 PM
> *Since price is an issue, why don't you get fish string and tie 10 soda cans, and drag the shit out of them.*


 you talkin from experience there guy....price isnt an issue with me i was just curious on what they ran...and no im not changing my avatar


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2003)

Nah my 63 doesn't need a skid plate. I think those went out in 1973. Since you have lawnmower blades on your Cutlass, maybe you could get a job cutting grass at the parks. Change your signature too, unless you really are that hard of a G. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 30 2003, 06:43 PM
> *....price isnt an issue with me i was just curious on what they ran*


 Price is an issue or you wouldn't have brought it up. How much could a strip of metal possibly cost


----------



## astrolade (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Dec 30 2003, 02:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DIPPINIT @ Dec 30 2003, 02:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--astrolade_@Dec 30 2003, 01:58 PM
> *Titanium kicks ass.Dont bother with expensive blocks though. Go to a swap meet and get used race titanium valves from an engne. Cheep and lots of em. The drag blocks are good for about 40 good drags . Used up 4 blocks in one weekend at slamfest in tampa*


I think you are all talk.[/b][/quote]
dont give a fuck what ya think...ever been to slamfest? check it out dragging all day and night all over tampa


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

ive always used titanium,i work in a metals dept (wausau steel) you can get used titanium for approx $1.50 per pound,the only way i can cut it is with plasma, looks like shit after its cut with it. 
i counter sink the holes and weld a steel plate with threads to my cross member,that way i can take it on and off @ shows so i can lay frame... magnesium DEFFINATELY NO!! stays hot and you will stand a very good chance of burning your ride to the ground!
for colors try cold or hot roll steel, back in the early 80's i used to run cold roll on one side hot roll on the other side and titanium on the cross member three different color showers :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 30 2003, 07:58 PM
> *Nah my 63 doesn't need a skid plate. I think those went out in 1973. Since you have lawnmower blades on your Cutlass, maybe you could get a job cutting grass at the parks. Change your signature too, unless you really are that hard of a G. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 #1 i dont roll a cutlass......
#2 it was a simple fucking question
#3 my sig is lyrics...
#4 stfu


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by astrolade+Dec 30 2003, 07:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (astrolade @ Dec 30 2003, 07:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont give a fuck what ya think...ever been to slamfest? check it out dragging all day and night all over tampa[/b][/quote]

:biggrin: 



Last edited by DIPPINIT at Dec 31 2003, 10:18 AM


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 31 2003, 07:06 AM
> *
> #4 stfu*


 I agree.


----------



## Skuce2 (Dec 16, 2003)

I was joking about the Magnesium :biggrin: lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Dec 31 2003, 10:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Dec 31 2003, 10:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--enough_talkin_@Dec 31 2003, 07:06 AM
> *
> #4 stfu*


I agree.[/b][/quote]
Kick back Infamous with you hand me down 1971 Buick. :roflmao: :roflmao: I think he can defend himself.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Dec 31 2003, 01:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DIPPINIT @ Dec 31 2003, 01:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kick back Infamous with you hand me down 1971 Buick. :roflmao: :roflmao: I think he can defend himself. [/b][/quote]
:cheesy: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2003)

It's cool, just felt like arguing. :biggrin:


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Dec 30 2003, 09:04 PM
> *ive always used titanium,i work in a metals dept (wausau steel) you can get used titanium for approx $1.50 per pound,the only way i can cut it is with plasma, looks like shit after its cut with it.
> i counter sink the holes and weld a steel plate with threads to my cross member,that way i can take it on and off @ shows so i can lay frame... magnesium DEFFINATELY NO!! stays hot and you will stand a very good chance of burning your ride to the ground!
> for colors try cold or hot roll steel, back in the early 80's i used to run cold roll on one side hot roll on the other side and titanium on the cross member three different color showers :biggrin:  :thumbsup:*


 Hey cuz, why don't you cut those out and sell em on here? i for 1 would buy it. and so would alot of others.
help a bro out! :biggrin:


----------



## Day Day (Oct 9, 2003)

magnesium throws blue sparks but yea the heat issue is the problem ... and slamfest is the shit no doubt bout the draggin all day and night down there


----------



## Dropit (Mar 8, 2003)

enought talking where you at and what do you roll. i have a pair of drag blocks never used for sale. $55 dollars.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

im in newport but i stay in fall river quite a bit


----------



## Day Day (Oct 9, 2003)

you can get the blocks on ebay for cheap


----------

